# Hat Rebecca Mir ihren Tanzpartner verführt?



## Q (19 Apr. 2012)

​
Was ist denn da nur los? Gerade noch war Rebecca Mir (20) mit ihrem Freund, dem Schauspieler Sebastian Deyle (34), glücklich und jetzt sollen sich die beiden getrennt haben! Der Grund: Sebastian behauptet, Rebecca habe ihn mit ihrem Let's Dance-Tanzpartner Massimo Sinató (31) betrogen und er habe sie dabei auch noch auf frischer Tat ertappt.

Sebastian machte, so berichtete er der Bild wütend, deshalb am Telefon mit seiner Model-Freundin Schluss. „Der Grund ist einfach: Sie hat mich mit ihrem Tanzpartner Massimo betrogen. Bei einem spontanen Besuch letzte Woche musste ich das mit eigenen Augen sehen. Ich habe sie inflagranti erwischt.“ Vielleicht war sein Besuch auch nicht ganz so spontan, denn Sebastian hat schon länger vermutet, dass etwas im Busch ist. „Ich hatte einen Verdacht. Ich habe Rebecca vor einem Monat gefragt – und sie hat mir die Affäre eingestanden. Daraufhin habe ich mich von ihr getrennt. Zwei Tage später rief sie mich weinend an und bat mich, ihr zu verzeihen. Weil ich Rebecca liebe, habe ich das auch gemacht“, verriet der Betrogene. Offenbar war das Vertrauen doch so sehr gestört, dass er seine Liebste mal eben überraschen wollte. Nur leider bestätigte sich da, so jedenfalls lautet Sebastians Version, dass Rebecca ihn weiter hinterging.

Während Rebecca sich zu der Geschichte zunächst nicht äußern wollte, meinte ihr Ex: „Ich wünsche Rebecca, dass sie aufwacht, wenn der ganze Rauch verzogen ist. Vielleicht wird sie ja dann wieder der Mensch, der sie einmal war.“ 

Sogar in der gestrigen Show musste Rebecca Stellung dazu nehmen, denn natürlich interessierte jeden, was sie zu den Vorwürfen ihres nun Ex-Freunds Sebastian Deyle (34) sagt.

Von den Gerüchten und dem ersten handfesten Skandal ihrer Karriere ließ sich Model Rebecca gestern während der Show kaum beeindrucken und tanzte zum Rihanna-Song „S&M“ so heiß, dass die Jury ihr großartige Bewertungen gab. Während die anderen Kandidaten eher ruhige Nummern zu ihrem „Magic Moment“ erkoren hatten, setzte Rebecca auf den Up-Tempo-Hit. Den Eindruck, dass dieser Song bewusst zur Situation gewählt war, wurden viele Zuschauer nicht los, denn nicht nur die sexuellen Anspielungen in den Lyrics, sondern auch die Choreografie passten perfekt zum im Raum stehenden Beziehungs-Eklat. Zu Beginn ließ sich Rebecca von zwei Männern an einem Seil hin- und herwirbeln, gar so, als stünde sie zwischen zwei Männern, die an ihr ziehen würden. Zufall? Wohl kaum!

Auf die angebliche Affäre zwischen Massimo und ihr angesprochen, bestritt Rebecca jedoch die Aussagen ihres Ex-Freunds, denn beide hätten sich schon vor Wochen aus einem anderen Grund getrennt. Es bleibt nur die Frage: Warum würde Sebastian Deyle (34) so etwas behaupten? Ist er gekränkt und möchte Rebecca das Weiterkommen in der Show erschweren, steckt hinter allem eine ausgeklügelte PR-Aktion oder spricht er tatsächlich die Wahrheit? 

Nun meldete sich erstmals auch die vermeintlich betrogene Ehefrau Tatjana Sinató (29) zu Wort.

Sie wolle von den Gerüchten um eine angebliche Affäre nichts wissen, wie sie der Bild erklärte. „Ich bin doch eine attraktive Frau,“ so die 29-Jährige. Sie vertraue ihrem Mann und wisse, dass er ihr treu sei. „Wir haben ein tolles Sexleben. Kinder sind in Planung,“ begründet sie ihre Ansicht. Sie sei sich sicher, dass Deyle sich mit diesen öffentlichen Anschuldigungen nur wichtig machen wolle, da ihn niemand mehr kennen würde. Für sie sei diese angebliche Affäre einfach undenkbar und auch zeitlich überhaupt nicht machbar, da sie die kompletten letzten zwei Wochen mit ihrem Mann verbracht habe, erklärt sie weiter. Sogar eine kleine Wohnung haben sie sich gemietet, unterstreicht sie ihr Statement.

Es bleibt also abzuwarten, ob und wie sich die gesamte Geschichte auflösen wird und wer nun die Wahrheit sagt beziehungsweise wer lügt.



 ​
Schöne Caps zum Auftritt findet ihr hier:

http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...sexy-corsage-lets-dance-rtl-18-04-12-63x.html


----------

